# Inner ear infection ?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Anyone know of an alternative way to treat this ear infection?

I've poured hydrogen pyroxide in it; have also poured alcohol into it. Neither have helped.

Am thinking of using a "fish" antibiotic on it, i.e. "Fish Mox Forte". Pros/cons for using this? (It is suppose to be in "pure" form without additives and comes from Thomas Labs.)


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

Peroxide can work for an infection of the outer canal. If you truly have an inner ear infection you cannot get the chemical to the infection unless there is a hole in the membrane, and that is a different problem altogether. Outer canal infections can benefit from a few drops of diluted vinegar as the bugs don't like the acidic environment. My doctor has actually prescribed that for me in the past.

Inner ear infections can get quite painful (and dangerous if you get dizzy while driving etc.) so honestly I resort the the doctor and his pills rather than fool around looking for another way.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Is pain the only symptom or has someone had a look in the ear? If pain is your only symptom, TMJ can be often misdiagnosed as an infection.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

what is "TMJ"?


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

TMJ is temporomandibular joint disorder. Basically a misalignment of the jaw hinges. The poster is correct, it can be quite painful but hard to pinpoint the pain so it gets misdiagnosed.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh ok, this is not that.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

motdaugrnds said:


> Oh ok, this is not that.


For decades I have used Garlic Mullein drops on ear infections, swimmers ear etc. If you do think this is an ear infection, this should benefit you! It has worked every time for each person who tried it. However, using this should work in no more then 2 days. If the pain is worsening right now, you should go in to a doctor.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Island Girl 
I'll google that "Garlic Mullein drops" and see where I might get some. It does sound like something useful to have around.

I called the pharmacy and they're sending me out some "Ear Wax Drops". I don't believe there is any dried wax in the ear but it sure won't hurt to try it.

I've noticed the pain is not getting worse. In fact it appears to be about the same, maybe even less. (It has never been a constant pain. Just an off and on one.)


----------



## rickpaul (Jan 10, 2013)

..I have used colloidal silver with excellent results within 30 seconds for an ear infection........


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks RickPaul, the ear problem is all cleared now. Not sure what it was. I just kept rinsing it out with a variety of things, one was some of that colloidal silver I made last year.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I went to the Dr for mine . got an antibiotic and it cleared up.....


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Bee propolis might work. Propitiation oil or tenure. https://www.google.com/amp/s/beepothecary.wordpress.com/2014/03/17/propolis-and-ear-infections/amp/


----------

